# All White 585 Frame



## dumalam (Mar 22, 2008)

Does anyone where I can get an all white 585 frame? I beleive they are from 2007 and maybe 2006 as well. I am looking for somewhere in illinois or close, but online is also an option. Thanks.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

www.excelsports.com from Boulder still has some in XL and XXL.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

There are a couple on e-bay right now...


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

excel has them on sale, I paid $21XX for a medium


----------



## Wal (Dec 5, 2006)

Try Bellati sport

http://www.bellatisport.com/shop/product/938/Look_last_season_offer_2007,_KG595,_KG585,_KG565.html

I bought my 585 from here. it looks like they have one white frame left in XL


----------

